Ask HN: Why you keep coming back to HN? - pyeu
======
duiker101
Because I find interesting stuff and I get to interact with other like-minded
people. I feel like I have always something new to learn.

------
philipkiely
I found several of my clients and my most recent internship on HN, it may be
small but for me it’s the best job board on the internet, and the articles and
projects here have a high signal to noise for my interests.

------
rman666
Because it was first written in Lisp!

